# Bell ExpressVU - CanAm Satellite



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

Anybody out there using CanAm Satellite for Bell service in the United States. I found their site a month ago, but kept getting errors. Found out that they are still in business from seeing their listings on ebay.

From what I can tell, it is legal to receive Canadian DBS in the US but not the other way around.

If anyone could give me their impression of dealing with CanAm, it would be greatly apprecited. I ordered a system off of their website yesterday. My impression from looking over their prices is that they seem to be fair. The only other alternative to CanAM that I found was freeway which seems to be priced higher. I have been wanting to get Bell service for awhile as I used to frequently watch Canadian TV when I lived on the shores of Lake Erie.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

I've used CanAm for over a year. No complaints at all, and the HD equipment prices were lower than was on their web site 3 months ago when I moved into that realm, too. Service has been excellent. Billing is direct from Bell ExpressVu, only the service fees and equipment costs get billed by CanAm directly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Avoid Freeway like the plague. They hold your equipment hostage. (It is nearly impossible to sell used Expressvu equipment in the US because Expressvu charges a $30 transfer fee).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is this an address broker that is being mentioned? I am just curious as I have heard someone say not to use a particular address broker for Expressvu because they would make it to where you would not be able to resell the hardware in the US.


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for the input. Received confirmation of my order today. Already put up a second pole in the backyard for the new dish. I am currently downsizing for using Direcway, Dish, and a FTA dish to just Dishnetwork and ExpressVU. I am glad to hear that CanAm is reputable. Freeway seemed to be kind of pricey. I am kind of wandering if it would have been better to wait and just used ExpressVu for all of my dish receivers.


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

Just completed installation of my Bell ExpressVU. Pricewise seems much better than D* or E* for less than 30 per month getting locals + movies + distants. CanAm seems the way to go to get distants + movies at a reasonable price.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rocco _
> *Just completed installation of my Bell ExpressVU. Pricewise seems much better than D* or E* for less than 30 per month getting locals + movies + distants.*


I had DirecTV for four years....then I switched to StarChoice.......way better than DirecTV IMO.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

where are there U.S. retailers for that service


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I notice with StarChoice when you sub to their Ultimate pack they waive additional fees for additional receivers. That is a smart way to get people to sub to the higher package. Dish and Directv are you listening? This seems to be a great way to help the consumer and the company.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by platinum _
> *where are there U.S. retailers for that service *


...You will likely have to drive across the border (a very nice time of the year to do this BTW)......or go order from a retailer online to obtain the Canadian mini-dish gear....then you will need a Canadian mailing address....friend, relative, dealer, sat broker to activate & maintain your subscription...

.....I did the reverse quite easily during my years as a DirecTv sub.

...Both ExpressVu and StarChoice blanket North America with their sat footprints.....

.....Both offer all subs East+ West US nets...Boston + Seattle for ExpressVu....Your choice of Buffalo or Detroit + Seattle+ Spokane for StarChoice

...Both offer US superstations KTLA, WGN, WSBK, WPIX+ WTBS

....Both offer many, many, many Canadian locals (i.e. multiple CBC's, CTV's GlobalTV's, Independents...like NewVR, A-Channel, NewPL etc)+ CBC Newsworld+ CTV Newsnet+ BBC World+ MTV Canada+ MuchMusic+ Bravo+ many niche digital networks(i.e. BookTV, CTV Travel, Lonestar, IChannel, Pridevision, ESPN Classics, NHL Network, WTSN, Raptors/NBA TV....etc, etc...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

DirecTv does wave the fees (at least they used to) for the pvr service if you get their high dollar package in which is about all the channels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

QualityIsJobOne said:


> I had DirecTV for four years....then I switched to StarChoice.......way better than DirecTV IMO.


Star Choice certainly has better PQ than Expressvu from what I've seen; but I'm going to wait until the Motorola dual HDtuner/PVR is released. Supposed to be just in time for Christmas shopping.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I bet Star Choice has better PQ because they do not compress their signal like Dish, Direct, Expressvu.


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

QualityIsJobOne said:


> ...You will likely have to drive across the border (a very nice time of the year to do this BTW)......or go order from a retailer online to obtain the Canadian mini-dish gear....then you will need a Canadian mailing address....friend, relative, dealer, sat broker to activate & maintain your subscription...
> 
> .....I did the reverse quite easily during my years as a DirecTv sub.
> 
> ...


Here is the link for the provider that I am using for Bell ExpressVU:
http://www.canamsatellites.com/canamsatellitesindex.html

They have excellent feedback and their price for servicing the account seems fair at $50 per year.

The up front costs that I paid thus far are $229 which included a ExpressVU 3120 which is essentialy a DP301. The price included the receiver, dish, shipping, and the first years servcing fees.

The local package at $9.65 is the only required minimum package. For this fee, you receive all of the major Canadian networks in all of the time zones. It's roughly 25-30 channels.

The second package that I purchased was the networks for $5.17 per month. This includes ABC,NBC,CBS,Fox, and City TV. This includes east and west feeds.

The third package I ordered for $13.97 was the movie channels which incudes 5 movie channels + the US superstations.

So for $28.97 + rough $4.50 per month for a service fee, I am getting roughly 70 channels 17 audio channels and 5 movie channels.

IMO, the picture quality is better that D* and E*. I still have my E* system up with 4 receivers for locals, sports, news, and children's programming.


----------

